# Game #14 (11/28): Milwaukee Bucks @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<table border="1"><tr><td>









<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_212_millal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_212_millal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​</td></tr></table>​
*Redd’s 45 Lift Bucks Over Lakers*

Milwaukee 109, L.A. Lakers 105

LOS ANGELES, Nov. 28 (AP) -- Michael Redd has blossomed into one of the NBA's prime-time players, though it wasn't always that way. It wasn't until the Milwaukee Bucks traded All-Star Ray Allen to Seattle that Redd had a chance to play regularly.

``That was a big trade at the time because he was an established star, but they had enough confidence in me to put me into the starting lineup at the two-guard position,'' Redd said Tuesday night. ``I learned so much from Ray and I tried to apply it so that when my chance came, I was ready. I'm still learning.''

Redd scored 45 points, 18 in the fourth quarter, to lead the Bucks to a 109-105 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers.

Maurice Williams added 22 points, helping Milwaukee snap a streak of 10 consecutive losses to the Lakers. Redd recorded two four-point plays for the Bucks, who shot 50.6 percent from the field.

``It's not so much the points for me this year,'' he said. ``I didn't come in with the mind-set to average 30. I came in with the mind-set to win games. I'm not really worried about stats. I'm just playing basketball. You play better when you're not worrying about stats and individual accolades.''

Redd, an All-Star three seasons ago, reached the 30-point mark for the seventh time this season and 49th time in his seven-year NBA career. He scored 57 points on Nov. 11 against Utah, the most by any player drafted after the first round since the NBA and ABA merger that followed the 1975-76 season. The Bucks tabbed Redd in the second round of the 2000 draft out of Ohio State.

``I knew I was capable of being a first-round pick. It just didn't work out,'' he said. ``But life is all about handling adversity. At least I was drafted. I came into training camp that first year, not guaranteed a spot on the team, and I worked my butt off and stayed positive.''

Kobe Bryant scored 27 points for the Lakers, while Lamar Odom had 21 points, 13 rebounds and eight assists. The loss was only their third in the last 22 meetings with Milwaukee - and just the fourth at home to the Bucks in 24 attempts since the start of the 1982-83 season.

``We just didn't do a good job of executing,'' Bryant said after the Lakers set a franchise record with 37 3-point attempts and missed 26 of them. ``Redd played extremely well. He made some difficult shots. They set good screens for him and he knocked them down.''

The Bucks took a 41-39 lead on a short jumper by Dan Gadzuric with 5:14 left in the first half. They didn't trail again until Sasha Vujacic - the last player off the Lakers' bench - intercepted Andrew Bogut's pass and converted the turnover into a breakaway layup to cap a 27-13 run and give Los Angeles a 78-77 edge with 55 seconds left in the third.

Bryant went to the bench 14 seconds later with his fourth foul, and the Bucks capitalized with an 18-4 run that opened up a 95-82 lead with 7:34 to play. Redd scored Milwaukee's first 15 points of that rally. The backbreaker came with 9:32 left, when he converted a layup into a three-point play and sank another free throw after a technical foul called by referee Monty McCutcheon against Odom.

Bryant returned to the floor with 8:46 remaining and scored eight points before Odom's layup narrowed the gap to 97-92 with 4:20 left. The Bucks built their margin back up to nine on Redd's fifth 3-pointer of the game, but the Lakers clawed back within 107-102 on rookie Jordan Farmar's 3-pointer with 49 seconds to go.

Redd answered with a layup, and Luke Walton hit a three at the other end to slice Milwaukee's lead to 108-105 with 18 seconds left. Redd lost the ball on the ensuing inbounds play, but former Laker Ruben Patterson forced Bryant to miss a game-tying 3-point shot with fiveseconds on the clock - turning into the Kobe-stopper he always claimed to be with Portland.

``That's so much over with now,'' Patterson said with a laugh. ``I was so young then, and that was the hype every time me and Kobe played against each other. He's a great player. He was hitting threes in the fourth quarter like they were free throws, so we knew he was going to take that shot at the end. I was just trying to make him take a deep three and contest it. I played tough D on him and made him take a tough shot.''

Redd powered the Bucks to a 52-47 halftime lead with 20 points, including his first four-point play less than five minutes in. He drained a three directly across from the Milwaukee bench, and was awarded the free throw after Bryant made contact with him in an attempt to block the shot.

Notes: Bynum and Milwaukee F Ersan Ilyasova hold the distinction of being the youngest players ever to start a game for their respective clubs. Bynum was 19 years, 4 days old. Ilyasova was 19 years, 6 months and 3 days old. ... The Lakers' new team in the NBA's Development League, the Los Angeles D-Fenders, made its Staples Center debut before the regular game and beat the Bakersfield Jam 96-92.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

From paper, it looks like we should be able to take this game.
But I have a bad feeling that the Lakers are going to let this one slip away because of overconfidence.
The Bucks are a better team then their records appear to be, and if we are overconfidence, we are going to get killed.

Lets hope Lakers play in at 110% and take this game.

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I cant wait to see the Bynum/Bogut match up!! Should be interesting.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think we can win this one easily... Kobe needs to guard Redd same way he guarded VC last game. If Ruben 'Kobe Stopper' Patterson is their PF, they are in trouble.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What.... double post.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I cant wait to see the Bynum/Bogut match up!! Should be interesting.


looking forward to this matchup as well...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im also a bit weary bout this game myself. i hope we don't let this one slip. being 10-4 would be great.. i mean, if we bet utah on thursday, we'll only be 1/2 of a game behind them!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope Lakers start off strong in this game. Would not want another slow start, like the Nets game, even though we were fortunate enough to win.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm going big... Luke will get his first triple double of the season :lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Shake it off guys, im confident on this one. Our track record @ home is outstanding, Milwaukee's road games... not so much. However Im curious as to how effective Steve Blake will be in his defined role as a Buck, he killed us numerous times last year when he was a Blazer. My other concern is Redd, the guy can get off anytime he wants, but Kobe does a good job defensively, add the fact that Kobe can score efficiently when matched up against him as a consolation, so ill just brush this one off my shoulders. 




Also Charlie V is out for tonights game due to a torn ligament in his elbow, this should be a win. No reason for us to lose this game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bogut vs Bynum!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice set up.....I don't see you guys having any trouble w/ this one tonight


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Milwaukee made a big mistake when they released Ha. He had potential to score 30 on the Lakers. What a shame.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lakers just have to play smart. Keep turnovers down, hammer the post, we'll be fine. Defensively, if we can force Redd into bad shots we will win. He puts up big numbers all the time, it doesnt always help them win.

I hope Reuben Patterson guards Kobe. I love it when Kobe drops 40 pts on "The Kobe Stopper"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bogut vs. Bynum!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I hope Reuben Patterson guards Kobe. I love it when Kobe drops 40 pts on "The Kobe Stopper"



Yeah, Ruben P is the most well liked, self proclaimed "Kobe Stopper" IMO. Everytime I see Patterson, I always remember Kobe's double buzzer beater against Portland, no one derserves such humiliation :biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Looking at the match ups, I really can't see how the Bucks have any chance of winning this game. Their only chance is if Williams drops 20 + on Smush and Kobe has has a bad shooting night. Do you guys think Stotts will have Patterson guard Kobe or Odom?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> Looking at the match ups, I really can't see how the Bucks have any chance of winning this game. Their only chance is if Williams drops 20 + on Smush and Kobe has has a bad shooting night. Do you guys think Stotts will have Patterson guard Kobe or Odom?


He couldnt guard either. Odom is too big and Kobe is too Kobe.

Some interesting matchups tonight though, Bynum/Bogut and Kobe/Kobe Stopper.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i was looking at those records and San Antonio is 7-0 on the Road:jawdrop:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to be at work for the game, but I'll try and watch most of it. Lakers should win this game, but the keyword there is _should_. I don't think Kobe will have another bad shooting night like the other night if I can recall, he's done a pretty good job against Michael Redd in recent years...

Last season he held Redd to 21 points in their first meeting on 7/16 shooting, and then 20 points on 6/14 shooting in the next meeting. 

The year before that, he held him to 1/8 shooting for 6 points in the first meeting, and then 3/13 shooting for 8 points in the next meeting...

So yeah, if Kobe can do that again, the Lakers should win pretty easily...

Oh, and unless I mis-read the past results of meetings between these two teams, the Lakers have beaten the Milwaukee Bucks ten straight times now, dating back to the 2001-2002 season...not bad...not bad at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i was looking at those records and San Antonio is 7-0 on the Road:jawdrop:


Nope...they're 7-1...they lost @ Golden State last night.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Bogut vs. Bynum! :greatjob:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dannyM said:


> Milwaukee made a big mistake when they released Ha. He had potential to score 30 [strike]on the Lakers.[/strike] In his life What a shame.


edited...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bogut vs. Bynum!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi, this one should be a easy for the lakers, but they tend to take the easier teams lightly so we will see.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> Hi, this one should be a easy for the lakers, but they tend to take the easier teams lightly so we will see.


Welcome to BBB.NET's most active forum! 

:clap:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks. Glad to be a laker fan.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

we got this! yes, bynum vs. bogut shall be very interesting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

indeed welcome...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I feel sorry for Michael Redd...Kobe completely shuts him down every time they meet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

let me get this right.... smush parker is our leading scorer?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> I feel sorry for Michael Redd...Kobe completely shuts him down every time they meet.


Doesn't look like that's the case tonight.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We play a little sloppy tonight


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WHats up with the Defensive 3-second Tech?


----------



## Dominate24/71 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, we could use a Redd stopper right about now. We need to pound the ball inside and challenge their frontline. 

Also, Luke's lowering his 3 pt average with his 50% shooting on 3s... unacceptable


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, we playing sloppy.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

redd is a beast

bogut not doing to hot and bynum playing solid d


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Doesn't look like that's the case tonight.


ROFL, well, there's a first time for everything. :biggrin:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our big guys have a total of one shot by Bynum, thats the problem, we're getting beaten in a perimeter game. Redd and Willaims got 36 pts Smush is down 2 getting 14. he gives up more than he scores. 

Pound that weak frontline. 

We are again locked into a very ugly game.


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

Kobe so far with another bad shooting night. Hopefully we go on a run soon.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Our big guys have a total of one shot by Bynum, thats the problem, we're getting beaten in a perimeter game. Redd and Willaims got 36 pts Smush is down 2 getting 14. he gives up more than he scores.
> 
> *Pound that weak frontline.
> *
> We are again locked into a very ugly game.


Exactly, we need to beat them up in the paint, get easy buckets, and get to the free throw line.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Come on Kobe. 1-9 shooting aint gonna cut it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Exactly, we need to beat them up in the paint, get easy buckets, and get to the free throw line.


Welcome to bbb...


----------



## Dominate24/71 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cris said:


> Welcome to bbb...



Thanks. I joined about a month ago and have about 30-some posts, but today it keeps saying that I just have one. Very odd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Thanks. I joined about a month ago and have about 30-some posts, but today it keeps saying that I just have one. Very odd.


Thats interesting... hmmm

Anyways, i loooove farmar. and sasha actaully doing something worthwhile? i though id never see the day


----------



## Dominate24/71 (Oct 15, 2006)

Also, my custom avatar is gone. Was I stripped of my supporting member status or something?

Anyway, we're back in the game thanks to Lamar and Kobe starting to find his shot. Why do Kwame and Bynum only have one shot attempt between them?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe screwing up, bigs non existent except on defense, odom playing solid, Farmar giving us a lift as well as SASHA. Go figure. Lakers down 1 at the end of 3. 

Ugly, ugly, ugly.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

hopefully in the 4th we can pull out another ugly win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Also, my custom avatar is gone. Was I stripped of my supporting member status or something?
> 
> Anyway, we're back in the game thanks to Lamar and Kobe starting to find his shot. Why do Kwame and Bynum only have one shot attempt between them?


You were a supporting member?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Also, my custom avatar is gone. Was I stripped of my supporting member status or something?
> 
> Anyway, we're back in the game thanks to Lamar and Kobe starting to find his shot. Why do Kwame and Bynum only have one shot attempt between them?


You should definitely contact an admin about that. You might have been stripped of it somehow.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> You were a supporting member?


Yeah he was.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so great game tonite huh


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Redd is lighting it up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe does not look sharp at all tonight.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> I feel sorry for Michael Redd...Kobe completely shuts him down every time they meet.


damn you jinxed the lakers bad, shame on you:lol:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Big head redd is killing us.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers need to score on this posession after timeout. 7 point deficit with 5:43 to go, not looking good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What's with Kobe's shooting? 5-10 behind the strip but 1-9 2pt fg??

EDIT: 6-11 3pt!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man PJ spent the day talking about getting the ball inside and we get 2 shot attempts by our bigs. Is Rudy T coaching its 3 pt city, this is incredible the lack of discipline Kobe has shown tonight, but its not only been him Farmar,, Sasha, everyone shooting 3's.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> Hi, this one should be a easy for the lakers, but they tend to take the easier teams lightly so we will see.


--


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Man PJ spent the day talking about getting the ball inside and we get 2 shot attempts by our bigs. Is Rudy T coaching its 3 pt city, this is incredible the lack of discipline Kobe has shown tonight, but its not only been him Farmar,, Sasha, everyone shooting 3's.


That would be Phil trying to confuse the Bucks going into the game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if only we were better at 3s...haha..we took 25 of them


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

lakers trying to break my heart with a 2 point loss


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> I feel sorry for Michael Redd...Kobe completely shuts him down every time they meet.


:yay: I feel sorry for Kobe either. 45 points from Redd....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

kobe should walk off the court in shame..obviously farmar and walton would be the obvious choices in that last situation...what the **** kobe


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tough loss for Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pathetic game. What the hell was Kobe thinking on that three-pointer?

We got screwed by the refs on so many occassions tonight, though. Seriously...why the hell does everyone seem to benefit from "home court advantage" but us. On Sunday, Kobe couldn't get to the line if he paid someone. Tonight, Odom got mugged on multiple attempts/makes, they were calling ticky-tack fouls on Kobe, and they called 3 of their 4 defensive three-seconds calls on us 7 or less seconds into the shot clock...WTF is that?! :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I missed the game, fill me in. Feel free to include all frustration.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

What did kobe do on that 3 pointer? I missed it.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

My bad feeling came true.

Everyone thought that we could take this game with np, but 
Very tough loss.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Too many 3's, 2 shot attempts by our bigs, 34 3's. Terrible game ,terrible defense. 

kobe got roasted by redd early which got him off. Kobe's knee just isn't strong enough for him to play the way he wants. So he's resorted to jacking 3's. 

PJ is gonna correct the lack of going inside. Just a terribly selfish game by all of our perimeter players.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I love Jack Haley. The guy is exactly like me regarding the Lakers. Who the hell is Ersan Ilyasova????!!!!

As for that Q about Kobe's three-pointer...we inbounded the ball with 16.3 seconds on the clock, down by 3. Kobe got the ball, dribbled around for 8 seconds, then ended up chucking up a 29ft shot over Patterson. Just a terrible, terrible use of a good opportunity.

We can chalk this up as the first REALLY BAD loss of the season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We attempted 37 three-point shots. That is disgusting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lamar ended up with great stats...21/13/8. Too bad we only shot threes...

It'll take me until after next Saturday's loss to get me over this one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Imdaman said:


> What did kobe do on that 3 pointer? I missed it.


deceided to throw up a 29 foot 3 with 8 seconds left on teh clock... barely clanked it off the backboard


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Was Rudy Three coaching on the sidelines? 


In all seriousness, the Lakers play like crap against the two-three zone. It's pathetic. 

The Pistons game now this...

This team has a long ways to go.


Kobe's shot selection is horrible. With 30 seconds left on the clock you have three other viable shooters: Odom, Farmar, Walton...yet you have to chuck a 30 footer contested shot...

This is the reason why he's never shot over 47% in any of his seasons.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Looking at the match ups, I really can't see how the Bucks have any chance of winning this game. *Their only chance is if Williams drops 20 + on Smush and Kobe has has a bad shooting night*. Do you guys think Stotts will have Patterson guard Kobe or Odom?


I hate it when I predict stuff like this...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This loss is all on Kobe and the rest of the horrible defense. I'll burn the game tape of this one to be sure. Yikes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> I hate it when I predict stuff like this...


Holy ****. You were right on the money.


----------



## maximf (May 5, 2006)

that was a bad game, i cant believe they were still in it.

way too many 3's , not just by kobe.

on the shot he took 8 seconds to the end everyone else was just standing around , no movement at all. It seems like all the time in the last shots everyone is just standing and waiting for kobe to do something, it happened all of last season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Holy ****. You were right on the money.


kobe..should stop looking to be the hero all the time because it seems like he hits a game winner like once every 7 times


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

The Lakers wouldn't even be in that situation if they learned how to attack the zone and get Bynum/Kwame involved.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Laker fans have as much a love/hate relationship with Kobe as outsiders do. We place losses at his feet and then go crazy when he carries us. 

The last 3 pter had nothing to do with why we lost this game. We were destined to lose based on how stupid we played all night long. 

Kobe had nothing tonight other than catching and jacking 3's. he had no legs for drives and no feel for his mid range jumper so he did what he could and thats take bad shots from 3 and make almost half. 

he shot 14 3's but what about the idiotic other 20 thats the pathetic thing. Who else on our team is good enough to be attempting that many 3's. 

PJ was sleep tonight on the bench to let Bynum and kwame combine for 2 shot attempts. We could have killed the Bucks inside. 

Its clear now we're gonna lose unless kwame or Bynum or both have solid games they are the barometer. 

PJ sat there on purpose though as a teaching tool he's gonna tell Kobe, Odom,walton, Smush and sasha look at all the dumb shots taken from 3, see what I've been preaching. 

PJ is a big picture guy and allowed those stupid shots. 

We should have beaten the Bucks by 15 pts despite redd going off for 45. 

get the ball inside should be the mantra the rest of the season, as SHAQ said and I quote "if the big dog don't eat he won't guard the yard"


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Laker fans have as much a love/hate relationship with Kobe as outsiders do. We place losses at his feet and then go crazy when he carries us.
> 
> The last 3 pter had nothing to do with why we lost this game. We were destined to lose based on how stupid we played all night long.
> 
> ...


lol i think alot of us are but i believe in that situation we needed to go with a player like walton or farmar...walton has great accuracy from 3 range and farmar would have been an unlikely option for opponents...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I'm going to be at work for the game, but I'll try and watch most of it. Lakers should win this game, but the keyword there is _should_. I don't think Kobe will have another bad shooting night like the other night if I can recall, he's done a pretty good job against Michael Redd in recent years...
> 
> Last season he held Redd to 21 points in their first meeting on 7/16 shooting, and then 20 points on 6/14 shooting in the next meeting.
> 
> ...


^^^ Yeah, so that meant basically nothing in today's game...Redd went off for 45 and the Lakers win-streak over them ended...horrible game by them. We need to bounce back against Utah.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I still cannot dig the fact that they lost this game.

But they very well deserved the lose. What the heck were the Lakers doing the whole game? Chucking endless 3's? Why don't they pound the ball inside. 
Only positive thing I can say about this game is that da fact we played soo horrible, we were still in the game. We should be losing this game by 20 points.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Game Recap:*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4229172&postcount=2


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know Cook doesnt have a place anymore but it'd be nice to see him play before my Bday (Apr 18)


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I know Cook doesnt have a place anymore but it'd be nice to see him play before my Bday (Apr 18)


I thought I heard a while back that Cook was injured and that's why he hasn't been playing. IMO if he is healthy there is no reason he should be a 12th man while Radmanovic is getting 20 minutes a game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Seriously can we do something to break a zone defense other than chucking 3? Dont know what Phil taught them... Umm when I saw in the play by play, we got a time out with 16s left, I talked to myself Kobe gonna take this and miss it. Holy ****, just dont think he would chuck a 3 from 30 ft..but Kobe chucking 3 is the reason we still in the game at that time with our horrible D, I guess we have to live with that..

And whats up with the 3 defensive second T again? We gave up a lots of points from T. Damn it!

One more thing, did Kobe and Odom listen to Phil? Bynum and Kwame 1-2 from the field, wtf is that? Feed the dooogggg!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

On the play where Kobe shot the ball with 8 seconds left, no one was running around or moving at all. It was a play to have Kobe drive then dish out to one of those 3 (Odom, Farmar, or Walton... most notably Odom because it was Kobe at the FT line extended and Odom in the Corner). That was why Kobe was mad at the end of that play and yelling at himself... because he knew someone should have got open. I think that Kobe played great, setting up the other players and having an effecient game... sure he took 14 threes, but most of them were at the end to try to catch up where he hit 4 of em or something, so am not mad at that at all. Redd scorched us, so you gotta give him credit. Too bad Kobe was not guarding him in the 4th because we needed Kobes legs on O.

Good game by us, Great game by the Bucks.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I guess Kobe forgot to guard Redd. This is, I think, Bucks' first win against us in a long long time so props to them.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Like I stated in the first page of this thread, Redd is my concern...and sure enough he burned us for 45 pts. man this loss really hurts, this is a game we should win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> nice set up.....I don't see you guys having any trouble w/ this one tonight


didn't see 45 comin' from Redd:worthy:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mo Williams is good but he's a TO machine for a PG. The Lakers were able to come back in large part to the Bucks just giving possesions away.

Credit the Bucks on the last play despite there overall lack of execution. No one came to double Kobe when he first went inside so the play didn't work as planned as they stayed home on the 3 point shooters. If I had a guess Jackson probably told Kobe to go for the 3pt dish and if not open the quick 2.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was an ugly game to watch. Way too many three's. No defense. No penetration. NO INSIDE PRESENCE! You have to get the ball into the post. Even if the poster doesnt shoot it, it makes defenses collapse. Everyone just passed it around the perimeter, then jacked up a three ball when the shot clock was expiring. Terrible. Ugly.

Kobe really made me mad last night. He did not play in the offense. He did not drive to the basket. He did not pass to teamates. He jacked up a bunch of contested three pointers with plenty of time on the shot clock. It was pitiful. I dont even need to comment on the last shot.

Farmar missed a lot of open 3's at the end of the game too.


----------

